# Awesome Detail - 2009 Corvette ZR-1 !!!



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

A good friend of mine owns a detail shop in Las Vegas Nevada and recently did a paint correction detail on this brand new 2009 Corvette ZR-1, this car beat the GTR around the ring and makes over 600hp! I really love this color, and thought I would share his detail with you fellow car and detail enthusiasts.

This was the detail....

I took some before pictures, not bad just dirty. The car was clean but the paint needed some minor correction to bring out its true potential.


































That was before shots, now heres the after

The car was corrected using Gloss It polishes and the cyclo polisher. the LSP combo was something that I have recently started using and have been super pleased with.

This car was hand polished after machine correction with a finishing polish called Concourso Polish, it has no cut I believe and its purpose is only enhance the finish just before LSP. The LSP was not a wax however but a sealant

After: The metallic paint really jumped off the car.








































[/QUOTE]



Gloss-it said:


> *Some more after shots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gloss-it said:


> *Continue after shots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am officially in love with this car:argie: After the detail it really popped. Hope you enjoyed these pics guys:thumb:


----------



## thethinamerican (Aug 19, 2008)

Great detail work. That's a beautiful car


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow. Those brakes are bigger than my wheels. Lovely car.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

lovely car and nice job mate!!!!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## Torby (Jul 20, 2007)

Well done! :thumb:

Oh and what an awesome car.. :argie:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Stunning car and excellent work. It is a shame that these are not available in right hand drive, otherwise I would have one in my garage!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice work and stunning motor............:thumb:


----------



## gtisportline (Aug 8, 2008)

Awesome! Sweet car too!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is one fantastic looking motor!

Awesome work :thumb:


----------



## Bataleon (Sep 30, 2008)

Wicked! Very nice car


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

sweet looking motor


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning!


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

What a monster! Absolutely *love* the color - your work brought out the best. I'd love to have one of these, but my insurance agent would go into cardiac arrest. :doublesho


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Hmmm....Looks like We're gonna have to find something equally as nice to give Gloss It it's UK debut :thumb:


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice car, and a great job - where did you find out that it beat the GTR though??


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Nice motor, and great results - does it justice.

(2009 is a few months of yet though? I know, I know, naff marketing ploy and all that)


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow what a car! Nicest Corvette ive seen i think! Everything about thats beautiful and i hate american cars usually lol


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Curtiz said:


> Wow what a car! Nicest Corvette ive seen i think! Everything about thats beautiful and i hate american cars usually lol


I know what you guys are saying about American cars, overall they are really are nothing special but this car I really like... especially after some proper detailing work.

Glad you enjoyed the pictures:thumb:


----------

